# No wrap ribs one more chance



## BrianGSDTexoma (Jun 19, 2021)

I have tried no wrap ribs couple times and not been happy with them.  Been using St Louis.  Last time cooked at 225.  Sprayed every 30 minutes which I think was the problem cooling them off.  After close to 7 hours was tired and hungry and just pulled.  They where tough.  Finished in pressure cooker next day and where good.  They probably just needed another hour or so.  Thing about foil is time pretty constant.  Going to smoke at 250 this time and maybe spray once an hour.  My Rec Tec seems to run about 25 hotter than the setting according to my InkBird.  Last time I set at 200 for 225.  My inkbird is calibrated.  I have also checked with the RecTec food probes and same thing.  I just going to go with what the Rec Tec says this time.   I am checking at grate level and the Rec Tec probe several inches higher.  Any suggestions welcome.


----------



## mcokevin (Jun 19, 2021)

I’ve done BBs a lot unwrapped and they seem to take about 5.5-6 hrs at 225, so it wouldn’t be surprising to me if the spares would take closer to 6-7 unwrapped at 225.  It doesn’t sound to me like you’re doing anything wrong, maybe just try starting a bit earlier?

EDIT: forgot to add I spritz every 60 min or so, you could try going more than 30 between spritz.


----------



## SmokingUPnorth (Jun 19, 2021)

Like you said spraying every 30 minutes is a lot. That’s letting a lot of heat out.  I stopped wrapping mine and St. Louis around 250 have still been around 5.5-6 hours. I don’t sprite or anything. Just leave the lid closed the whole time. Good luck and post some pics


----------



## schlotz (Jun 19, 2021)

Might want to consider do a boiling water & ice bath test on the Ink Birds just to re-verify their calibration.  I've been doing wrapless for many years now.  Your choice on removing the membrane (I do). I lightly spray with canola oil, add salt (be careful on amount if they are noted as 'enhanced or moisturized' ie already contains salt)  then apply the rub(s) and let sit for 15-30 min for the salt to start doing it's thing before putting in the smoker at 225º.  Spritzing with apple juice begins at the end of the 2nd hour and then every 45 min going forward.  Since every St. Louis rack can be different, I start testing for doneness close to 5 hour mark. Have had them get done anywhere from 5.5-6.5 hours.

Best test for doneness in order is:
- toothpick test: does it go into the meat very easily
- bend break: (hold just over a third of the rack with tongs, does the remaining portion bend significantly? A crack in the meat at the bend can also occur.
- looking for the meat to pull back off the end of the ribs approx 1/4 inch.

This process has never failed to *yield *_*tender with a clean bite *_results.  However, the caveat to be aware of is that the rack itself can ultimately be the final deciding factor when is comes to flavor, taste and texture.


----------



## smokerjim (Jun 19, 2021)

I dont wrap or spritz my st. Louis, smoke at 225-250 always takes 6-7 hours


----------



## kilo charlie (Jun 19, 2021)

Might try bumping up to 275 to cut down on the time.  If you can take the time and look up Aaron Franklin Ribs on YouTube - he runs at 275 for 2 hours then wraps for two hours - I enjoy the way that method comes out but as with everything we all have our own tastes


----------



## mike243 (Jun 19, 2021)

If I plan to not wrap I leave the membrane on, that will help keep moister in the meat better, A spritz doesn't hurt a pellet smoker as bad as other smokers because the heat is replaced pretty quickly imo. I also don't flip them, if I want FOB I remove membrane 2 -3 hours wrap another 1-1.5 then if I am wanting sauced I remove wrapper add it and give 15-30 minutes to set in . the thickness of the meat and temp your running at will be the difference in the different times,


----------



## smokin peachey (Jun 19, 2021)

With all the modern bbq inventions you would think someone would invent a spritzer that can be mounted inside the smoker with a timer that would spritz without needing to open the door and doing it. I have it designed in my head maybe I should just roll it out into production.


----------



## jcam222 (Jun 19, 2021)

I’m a convert to the no wrap. I like to run around 275F and I do like to spritz every 30-45 minutes. I just cook to temp around 190-195 / bend test them.


----------



## noboundaries (Jun 19, 2021)

Spares (either untrimmed or SLC). No wrap. Membrane on. No spritz. No peeking. Temp anywhere from 225 (takes 6-9 hours depending on weight of rack) to 325 (roughly 3 hours). Probing for tenderness is key to when they are done.


----------



## chef jimmyj (Jun 19, 2021)

When I got here 10 years ago, a lot of the Old-timers talked about, Every time you open the smoker, add 15 minutes to the Cook. If you Spritz, add 30...And don't forget the Famous line..." If you're Lookin' you ain't Cookin'! "...JJ


----------



## BrianGSDTexoma (Jun 19, 2021)

schlotz said:


> Might want to consider do a boiling water & ice bath test on the Ink Birds





jcam222 said:


> I’m a convert to the no wrap. I like to run around 275F and I do like to spritz every 30-45 minutes. I just cook to temp around 190-195 / bend test them.


.

Just recently calibrated all my thermometers.  When first got RecTec was right on the money.  I cleaned probe and still runs about 25 off.  No big deal I usually just adjust for it.  Been mostly using the WSM lately but getting so hot out now just going with the pellet and chips in tube.  Texas is preheating for summer.  

Going to set at 250 which should get me 275 at grate.  Might even just add a water pan and let go without opening for 4 hours.


----------



## gmc2003 (Jun 19, 2021)

I'm fully converted to no wrap, no spritz, and no thermometer. I now go by the looks of the ribs and the bend test. I smoke at 250-275* and have no idea on how long it takes to finish.

Chris


----------



## civilsmoker (Jun 19, 2021)

gmc2003 said:


> I'm fully converted to no wrap, no spritz, and no thermometer. I now go by the looks of the ribs and the bend test. I smoke at 250-275* and have no idea on how long it takes to finish.
> 
> Chris



I think I’m with Chris...... for no wrap, I don’t think about it too much, I pull the membrane.....season them up and run the smoker at 250-275 BBQs for 4-4.5 and SR 5.5-6 both with a sauce glaze for 20-30 min after.....i usually don’t even open the smoker till 4 & 5.5 hours to bend test them....

Im not a spritzer fan at all.....like JJ said all it does is cool the meet and add time which will add to the drying out of the protein......each time you spritz it drops the surface temp  to about 170 deg.... it has a mini ac affect......and it does not add moisture to the internal meat. It is only a bark or surface treatment technique that many folks use.


----------



## BrianGSDTexoma (Jun 19, 2021)

civilsmoker said:


> Im not a spritzer fan at all.....like JJ said all it does is cool the meet and add time which will add to the drying out of the protein......each time you spritz it drops the surface temp to about 170 deg.... it has a mini ac affect......and it does not add moisture to the internal meat. It is only a bark or surface treatment technique that many folks use.


I don't normally spray but for some reason decided to that time.  Think was trying to get better smoke ring.


----------



## forktender (Jun 19, 2021)

gmc2003 said:


> I'm fully converted to no wrap, no spritz, and no thermometer. I now go by the looks of the ribs and the bend test. I smoke at 250-275* and have no idea on how long it takes to finish.
> 
> Chris


Same here, I never wrap ribs  and rarely spritz, never add a water pan and just cook them until they are done. 
If they get done too early, I wrap them in plastic wrap and place them into a cooler covered with a towel to hold them until everyone is ready to eat. 

I'm not sure why anyone would open their smoker every 30 minutes, that just doesn't make sense too me.
Spritzing doesn't really add moisture to the meat or help with moisture loss, it is basically adding color and whatever flavor you are spraying onto the meat. That being for those people that must spritz try doing it every 2 hours which is more than enough in my opinion.


----------



## gmc2003 (Jun 19, 2021)

BrianGSDTexoma said:


> I don't normally spray but for some reason decided to that time.  Think was trying to get better smoke ring.



Spritzing will help with the smoke flavor on the bark, but I don't think it will help with moisture or the ring. 

Chris


----------



## Winterrider (Jun 19, 2021)

I am a no wrap guy also. Maybe spray once while ribs are on.
This may help Brian, it took care of the differences on my 590.


----------



## SmokinAl (Jun 19, 2021)

Well as you can tell there are as many ways to smoke ribs as there are members on here. I tried for years to perfect my ribs, & finally did it. You just have to keep trying different things until you come up with the ribs that YOU & YOUR FAMILY likes. Not what someone tells you that there way is the best way.
Al


----------



## civilsmoker (Jun 19, 2021)

BrianGSDTexoma said:


> I don't normally spray but for some reason decided to that time.  Think was trying to get better smoke ring.


It’s always fun to try things to see if you like it. If you want to spritz wait till after the stall has past and do it at the meat temp of 175 to 190 to get the increased flavor and soften the bark a bit. You will only need to spritz 2 times like this.  Also add some butter to the spritz and get it hot.....above the meat temp. The butter will help add to the smoke flavor and color. The hot liquid will help reduce the the time loss....and with hot liquid you can just mop it......

If you want more smoke ring add heavier smoke up to the 150 deg meat temp......ie add a tube for the first couple of hours. No need to after that because moisture is leaving the meat (the stall) and stoping the ring....


----------



## civilsmoker (Jun 19, 2021)

SmokinAl said:


> Well as you can tell there are as many ways to smoke ribs as there are members on here. I tried for years to perfect my ribs, & finally did it. You just have to keep trying different things until you come up with the ribs that YOU & YOUR FAMILY likes. Not what someone tells you that there way is the best way.
> Al



Very true Al!!!!

I’ve read over your steps in your post and I believe they make your fav ribs, but I  save that effort for a welly, a rib cook is a toss it and eating when done meal....lol.  Call me lazy.....

just an FYI, my all time fav pork rib is that from a rack of pork that has been cooked to IT145. Holy smokes nothing but heaven in my book!!!  So there you have it BB ribs at 145....shocker!


----------



## Buckeye02 (Jun 19, 2021)




----------



## BrianGSDTexoma (Jun 19, 2021)

SmokinAl said:


> Well as you can tell there are as many ways to smoke ribs as there are members on here. I tried for years to perfect my ribs, & finally did it. You just have to keep trying different things until you come up with the ribs that YOU & YOUR FAMILY likes. Not what someone tells you that there way is the best way.
> Al


I done your method and works well and they are good .  Just determined to do some no wrap ribs.  This is my last try than will go back to your method.  One of those things just can't admit defeat!


----------



## Buckeye02 (Jun 19, 2021)

TGRIMMOSU#1 said:


>



Sorry just seen this was already posted. Must have missed it the first time. My 700 was also off by about 20° new. Now that I have adjusted it it runs spot on with my inkbird


----------



## BrianGSDTexoma (Jun 19, 2021)

TGRIMMOSU#1 said:


> Sorry just seen this was already posted. Must have missed it the first time. My 700 was also off by about 20° new. Now that I have adjusted it it runs spot on with my inkbird


I going to do this today and check cal of inkbird first.


----------



## JckDanls 07 (Jun 19, 2021)

UMMM  Brian...  Al's method is a no wrap rib...  I use his method faithfully...  they are perfect for us ...


----------



## PelletFan (Jun 19, 2021)

I think a lot of the debate of wrap/no-wrap really depends on what type of cooker you are using.
I have a Cookshack FEC 120 and I generally follow Fast Eddy's no wrap method for St Louis ribs.  I cook at 275° F.  I do baste with margarine every hour or so.
I cook until the ribs read about 200° F between the bones or until they reach the desired bend flexibility.
For me, the wrapping method can really go sideways and result in an overcooked slide off the bone ribs if any number of variables go wrong.


----------



## BrianGSDTexoma (Jun 19, 2021)

JckDanls 07 said:


> UMMM  Brian...  Al's method is a no wrap rib...  I use his method faithfully...  they are perfect for us ...


This the one I been using






						PERFECT RIBS EVERY TIME! This really works!
					

Many of you who knew me in the past know that I have been tinkering with my rib recipe for years. This comes from the fact that everybody around here likes fall off the bone ribs except me. I like tender juicy ribs, but what I don't like is taking a bite & having the bone slip out & a big chunk...




					www.smokingmeatforums.com


----------



## Smoking at 4am (Jun 19, 2021)

I love the 3-2-1 method, it's never done me wrong on any rib. I wrap for the 2 hours with coors banquet beer. I never check temp, just the bend and pulling away from the bone test, always comes out great. Right now I'm doing bison short ribs and it's the first time I've used a temp probe on ribs since I've never smoked bison and want to keep it from getting tough. Good luck, don't forget pics.


----------



## chopsaw (Jun 19, 2021)

noboundaries said:


> Spares (either untrimmed or SLC). No wrap. Membrane on. No spritz. No peeking. Temp anywhere from 225 (takes 6-9 hours depending on weight of rack) to 325 (roughly 3 hours). Probing for tenderness is key to when they are done.


I was murdering racks of ribs , until I started doing them like this . Always come out fantastic .


----------

